# DIY Rat Harness Tutorial



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

As I was fooling around with paracord, I decided to make a harness. I made it adjustable, and it should be pretty easy to make. All you need is paracord (Around 1 foot, more if you want to make it for a larger animal) and to know how to do the Blake's Hitch.
I can't put any pictures on right now, but I will try to make the instructions as easy to follow as possible. Also, it can be used for larger animals as well (dogs, cats) but you should probably make it with a thicker, stronger rope if you want to use it for that purpose. As far as I can tell, it is pretty comfy for the rats and doesn't restrict their movement.
Begin with a length of paracord. 1-2 feet should be sufficient.
Loop up the bottom part of the paracord and tie a Blake's hitch using the doubled over rope, being sure to leave a loop at the top.
Tighten the knot by pulling on the strand, then push the knot toward the loop. You should see the loop get smaller.
Turn the rope around so that the loop is facing away from you.
Tuck up the bottom of the rope (the part not containing the loop).
Tie the Blake's hitch again, being sure to leave a loop at the end again.
Repeat step 3. You should have something that looks a little like handcuffs.
You're done! Continue reading below to find out how to put it on your rat.
To put it on a pet, push up one knot so that it meets the other. You will then have one large loop and one tiny loop. Get your rat to step into the large loop, then pull it over their head. Tighten the loop by pushing down on the knot, which should be over their back, but be sure not to make it too tight. It should sit around their shoulder area. Then, loosen the other loop. It will naturally be resting on top of them it the other loop was placed correctly, and you just need to push it down over their head. Again, when you tighten the knot, be *very *careful. Otherwise, your ratty could be harmed.

Now that your rat is secure in his/her harness, you can attack the leash. Clip it between the two knots, above the rat's shoulders. Your rat is now in their harness and ready to go!

DISCLAIMER: Putting any animal in a harness can be dangerous, and this is no different. Be sure that your rat can move easily and can breathe well. If any thing seems off, take off the harness immediately. Rat harnesses should never be used as the sole means to keep your pet safe. Also, every pet is an indiviual and has their own personality, so some pets will natrually not like this harness. If your rat doesn't seem to like this harness, _please don't make them wear it.

_*That's all! I'll try and add pictures later. Please let me know what you thought in the comments!*


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Every spring there's a bunch of threads on harnesses. Usually I cringe, because rats are designed to get into and out of very tight spots and never get stuck... so while some lazy rats really aren't going to struggle some rats will get out of just about anything and they will do it fast.

A true shoulder rat is trained and predictable, so you really can't lose it, basically it will come back to you on it's own or at the very least wait somewhere safe for you to pick it up and take it home. And it will or almost never panic. Relying only on a piece of string to keep your rat safe and secure is very dangerous business...

But I don't have any real problems with information as such... people should be able to teach and learn anything they want to... even dangerous information... which to some degree harness design is, in my humble opinion. 

Posted as this thread is, with a disclaimer that a harness should never be relied on as a sole method for keeping a rat safe, I think it makes for good information and less likely to inspire risky behavior.

I've never used a harness on a shoulder rat, I train my indoor/outdoor rats at a 40 acre safe site, so I can't endorse this particular harness, but I wholeheartedly endorse the disclaimer.

If anybody thinks I'm being overly cautious...
















Seriously?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

It might be helpful to include a link to a good example of how to do a Blakes Hitch for those of us who arent familar with it.

I dont know how others can get their rats in harnesses, my Naydeen pitched a fit when I tried once so I gave up


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I don't think all rats are cut out to be "true shoulder rats". For some it could be dangerous. Plus I'd worry about them being spooked. Even with the best trained animal you can't control outside forces. For those who are not a harness seems like a great idea. I'd love to make/get one for my girl Khaleesi sometime. 

My past rat Willow was wonderful. I would take her to the park and she would run around and loved it. Then there is my current girl Khaleesi who is a brat and a half. She is crazy hyper. Is amazing and willing to go anywhere with no fear. But that is the problem lol She would be like omg I must explore it all and be gone. She knows her name very well but is cat like where she will always look at you as if to say "what?" but she will only come if she feels like it.

I think a harness would be perfect for a rat like her. It would allow her to adventure safetly. She is calm enough that I am sure she would tolerate the harness well and I could keep a "line" on her. 

Thanks for the tutorial. I'd love to see pics and an example of whatever a blakes hitch is? lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Moonkissed, 

It sounds like Willow was a very special rat and you don't know about Khaleesi yet... I think you would be much better off taking her to a safe site and working with her to find out. Cloud stays right by us, Fuzzy Rat ran off and came back an hour later... both were great true shoulder rats, but very different personality types. In either case I could/can trust them not to panic and run away.

If Khaleesi can't be trusted to come or stay with you... I'm not sure a harness will make your situation any safer, rats can escape just about anything. If she is trustworthy, you don't need the harness, but if you do use one as belt and suspenders there's nothing wrong with it.

I don't disagree with most of what you said except the part that a harness would actually keep her safe, for the most part in reality it would make you feel safer than you really are.
We once had a part wild rat that I watched deflate herself until she was as flat as an envelope and then just slip under a door. Rats are designed to contort their bodies to get into and out of places you wouldn't think possible... normally they more or less maintain their shape but when really motivated all bets are off.

There's a huge difference between a safe harness and a harness that makes you feel safe. After seeing with my own eyes what rats can do, I have my doubts that the first exists and experience tells me that whenever I think my rats are safe, I'm likely about to get into real trouble, especially outdoors. I know the things we do with our rats are unsafe, but I also know I can count on our rats to work with us to come home together... Still, it the constant awareness of danger that keeps us out of trouble most of the time. Complacency gets rats killed.


----------

